
Triangle (RTP, NC) Places 5th in “Top 25 Tech Cities” Report - mindcrime
http://wraltechwire.com/triangle-places-no-5-in-top-25-tech-cities-report-/16750303/
======
burntrelish1273
Just an FYI that this "top" list was created by a real-estate company, not by
journalist nor some other independent party. IOW: caveat emptor.

